# Which is a quicker method, raggedy quilt or quick-turn?



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I posted in anther thread about making some children's sized quilts, and want to know which way would be the quicker, making raggedy quilts where each square is put together sandwich-style and an X sewn on it and then each square sewn together,-- OR --make a traditional quilt top and put a solid piece of flannel on the back and make a quick-turn quilt and then just tack the top and bottom like a 'tied' quilt, at the corners of each square with something like yarn? 

I think both methods would be really cute, which do you ladies think would be the quickest method?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I've never done either, but I'd think that the quickest method would be closest to things you're already used to doing so the learning curve would be shorter. For me, the traditional quilt top would be quicker because I think it'd be tough for me to learn how to attach individually quilted squares if I was in a hurry. I'd also sew the quilt instead of tying it, because it's quicker for me to zip the quilt through my machine in a big grid than to take a needle and thread and tie knots. And maybe since you're not using batting (are you? maybe I misread this) you could use fleece instead of flannel, as it'd be thicker. Just a thought. I love fleece.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've only done one raggedy type quilt but it was really fast and easy to do. One world of caution... clipping all those seams is really hard on your hands!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> I've only done one raggedy type quilt but it was really fast and easy to do. One world of caution... clipping all those seams is really hard on your hands!


That's what I was thinking. I've not made a raggedy one for that very reason. I'd have to hire or bribe someone to clip those seams.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

CJ said:


> I've only done one raggedy type quilt but it was really fast and easy to do. One world of caution... clipping all those seams is really hard on your hands!



You're so right. But I got a pair of those little spring loaded scissors that open via spring action so essentially all you are doing is "squeezing" for each cut and it makes it a LOT better.

I've made only one of those raggedy quilts, and didn't like it that much. I used flannel on both sides with very thin batting in the middle. It did go together pretty quick, but after you do all the clipping you have to wash it a few times to get it to fray, and you'd better have a really good lint catcher - hopefully one in your washer itself too.

Good luck with whatever method you choose, I'm sure those quilts will be loved and appreciated!


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I've never quilted before...and I had planned to start today! I'm heading off to the fabric shop with Dh in a bit. When I saw this post, I researched raggedy quilts online, and I'm hooked! This sounds like the perfect first-timer quilt. I'm making it for my son, so I think the raggedy style will be perfect for him. I'm very excited. This seemed (to me) so very easy to do! I'll let you know how it turns out, and take some pictures!!!


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Vashti, please do take photos, I'd love to see it.

I think I will just piece a quilt top the normal way, because I know I can piece one made of just squares in a day. I'll probably try the quick-turn method, just because I hate trying to do a border.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the quick turn method? Thanks


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Will you be using any batting in the quickturn quilt. If not, then it will be the quicker
one to do. I have done both styles and both are pretty quick. You could even use 
a fleece fabric for the backin in you quickturn(no batting needed). Just my experience.
Best wish,and who ever gets it, no matter which way you go,is a very loved person.
God Bless
Mem


----------

